

++ a chrome extension for Google+ - msimr
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jdncfcpdfdhodkdlecgdiioogekhpnpk
This extension extracts the Google+ profiles of the people whose names appear on the page you visit.
======
jmjerlecki
It found 9 people on this thread

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=2734923>

Worked great for me. Nice work man.

------
heyrhett
I wonder if Google is going to let an independent author keep the ++ name.
That's some serious vanity name real estate.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Huh? You mean the name of the Chrome extension? I think it would be kind of
hard to argue that he's not allowed to use "++" as a name.

(At first I thought you meant <http://google.com/profiles/++> linked to his
profile; taking that away would be pretty ridiculous as well.)

------
jechen
Definitely gonna try this as I browse the web. Should turn up interesting
results/people. Nice work!

------
dgudkov
just brilliant!

